# error record audio-cd in FreeBSD



## poncho (Nov 15, 2016)

Hallo, when I want record a audio CD in sysutils/k3b-kde4 or cdrecord(1), it burns fine, but, in my audio car and my DVD the sound is only shhhh distorted (unplayable) burn in 10x and nothing, any idea? u.u


----------



## poncho (Nov 16, 2016)

its solved, error when k3b create wav files from m4a files... in mp3, ogg and flac files work fine. 
In m4a files i use ffmpeg for convert m4a files in WAV and burn audio cd, all fine


----------

